# IPB 14



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Picked up a 14 IPB a while ago.it was s project boat,basically a good hull.hull was intact,inside was another story...


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

After cleaning it up and making a few measurements ....

The bulkheads up forward were both sitting at an angle. The distance from transom to bulkheads varied side to side about 1". They were cut out
Existing deck was cut out too.
Made up solid fiberglass bulkheads for bow area,bedded them in place with epoxy ,then tabbed them in place to both hull bottom and sides.
Fabricated a deck section using glass skins I made up and nida core. This was tabbed into place - then foam filled under it.
After that was completed :

I made up bulkheads for the aft deck - Coosa/Penske board - set the same way - epoxy then tabbed all around .

Forward and aft decks were made up - glass skins and nidacore.these were set using epoxy."gunnel" boards were made up too,along with supports - supports were made up using Coosa board,laminated in place with epoxy,same deal with the gunnel boards - set in place with epoxy.

After everything was set - the decks and the gunnel boards were glassed over to the hull - doing this,it made a flat surface for a rub rail to mount.overhang was cleaned and cut to the same size all around.

All glasswork was faired and primed - any areas where fasteners were to be located were prepped the accepted way,to hold securely.

After priming - the awlgrip was applied,Matterhorn white, with griptex 


After the finish coat came the rigging up

Grab bar - poling platform - fuel forward and hang the motor


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well is a start. Doesn't look as bad as some I've seen on here. Keep us posted on your progress and good luck


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

had new decals made up at a sign shop along with registration numbers 

Boat runs well with the 9.9 2 stroke

Gps says 23mph 

Still have to mount the push pole holders and the canvas covers for the forward and aft areas


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well my kindal did not load all the pictures. Great job


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

It's a 2013 hull 
Really a nice running skiff - runs flat 
Stable too

Forward casting deck is 68" long

Aft deck is 36"


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

predacious said:


> It's a 2013 hull
> Really a nice running skiff - runs flat
> Stable too
> 
> ...


Man that's going to be a fish catching thing. Don't take it off shore but inshore it will go any were


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Man that's going to be a fish catching thing. Don't take it off shore but inshore it will go any were



I've a big offshore boat - it's docked up by ponce inlet

this is a second boat - it's also for sale


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

predacious said:


> had new decals made up at a sign shop along with registration numbers
> 
> Boat runs well with the 9.9 2 stroke
> 
> ...



I'm surprised (and should be happy) at the speed numbers with a 9.9 hp. I'm currently re-building a splash-father or grandfather IPB. Based on what some others have said I was thinking 15 at low end and 25 tops. Are you sure of the numbers? Weight in boat at that time?


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

hostage1985 said:


> I'm surprised (and should be happy) at the speed numbers with a 9.9 hp. I'm currently re-building a splash-father or grandfather IPB. Based on what some others have said I was thinking 15 at low end and 25 tops. Are you sure of the numbers? Weight in boat at that time?



gps - speed was from GPS,sea tow app on my phone - very accurate

weight:
6G fuel,cooler with 20lbs ice,fishing equipment and myself


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

predacious said:


> gps - speed was from GPS,sea tow app on my phone - very accurate
> 
> weight:
> 6G fuel,cooler with 20lbs ice,fishing equipment and myself


Great, thanks for the info.


----------

